# Russian eggs



## Texas (May 10, 2021)

My Russian female laid four eggs. They had been in the incubator 7 days when I had to leave town for 2 1/2 days. Somehow, the thermostat did not turn on the heat at some point, so the eggs were at 77F when I got back. I don’t know if they were at 77 the whole 2 1/2 days, or only hours, so I’m going to assume all 2 1/2 days. Of course I fixed the temperature as soon as I saw that. Will 2 1/2 days at 77 ruin these eggs if they were fertile? Anyone had no power to incubator for that long?


----------



## Tom (May 10, 2021)

Texas said:


> My Russian female laid four eggs. They had been in the incubator 7 days when I had to leave town for 2 1/2 days. Somehow, the thermostat did not turn on the heat at some point, so the eggs were at 77F when I got back. I don’t know if they were at 77 the whole 2 1/2 days, or only hours, so I’m going to assume all 2 1/2 days. Of course I fixed the temperature as soon as I saw that. Will 2 1/2 days at 77 ruin these eggs if they were fertile? Anyone had no power to incubator for that long?


Won't hurt a thing. They have extremely variable and volatile weather where they come from. Cold spells are normal during the course of incubation. Egg laid in the fall will sit under snow all winter and then hatch in summer.

Did you use the correct incubation media, and not wet it? Here is some info to help:





How To Incubate Eggs And Start Hatchlings


I put my eggs in a plastic shoe box with a lid on it and put the shoe box in the incubator. You can drill a couple of very small holes around the top of the container, but not on the lid. I use vermiculite as an incubation media. I mix it in a 1 : 1 ratio with water by weight for Sulcatas and...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Texas (May 11, 2021)

Tom said:


> Won't hurt a thing. They have extremely variable and volatile weather where they come from. Cold spells are normal during the course of incubation. Egg laid in the fall will sit under snow all winter and then hatch in summer.
> 
> Did you use the correct incubation media, and not wet it? Here is some info to help:
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------

